# أعطونى العشور وجربونى



## النهيسى (5 أبريل 2010)

أعطونى العشور وجربونى

سؤال : يقول الرسول : " أعطونى العشور وجربونى " ، والصلاة الربانية تقول : " لا تدخلنا فى تجربة " ، وقال أيضاً : " لا تجرب الرب الهك " ، ما تفسير ذلك ؟
الجواب :
أولاً : النص " أعطونى العشور وجربونى " هذا جاء فى العهد القديم ، وكان المقصود منه أن الله يتحدانا ويقول : " إن كنت لا أصب عليكم الخيرات صباً حتى تقولوا كفانا "
فالله يقول : " هل يسلب الإنسان منكم الله " ( يسرق حقوق الله ) ، قلتم بما سلبناك ، قلت : " فى العشور والتقدمة ، هاتوا العشور إلى الخزنة وجربونى " .
كلمة " جربونى " بمعنى أننى سأريكم كيف أصب عليكم الخيرات ، حتى تقولوا كفانا .
وهذا معنى آخر يختلف عن معنى كلمة " لا تجرب الرب الهك " ، أو " لا تدخلنا فى تجربة " ، فهناك تجارب تأتى من الشيطان ، وتجارب تأتى من شهوات الإنسان .
يقول كل إنسان يُجرب إذا أنجذب وانخدع من شهوته .
فالتجربة المقصودة هنا هى أن الواحد يقع فى خطيئة ، فتتخلى عنه نعمة الله ، وهذه غير كلمة " جربونى " التى يقصد منها : أننى سأريكم كيف أصب عليكم الخيرات صباً .



من كتابات المتنيح الأنبا غريغوريوس
أسقف عام
للدراسات العليا اللاهوتية والثقافة القبطية والبحث العلمى


​


----------



## candy shop (6 أبريل 2010)

*تأمل رااااااااااااائع يا نهيسى*

*شكرااااااا ليك *

*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## kalimooo (6 أبريل 2010)

تأمل رائع جداااا اخي الحبيب

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## happy angel (7 أبريل 2010)

*هاتوا جميع العشور ... وجربوني بهذا قال رب الجنود ان كنت لا افتح لكم كوى السماوات و افيض عليكم بركة حتى لا توسع ( ملا 3 : 10 ) " 

ومع انه مكتوب " لا تجرب إلهك (تث 16:6 و مت 7:4 ) " لكن الله يقول فى هذا الموضوع " جربونى " وهل بعد هذا نشك فى أمانة الله !!! 

ميرسى اخى العزيز تامل اائع
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (7 أبريل 2010)

*فكرتينى بقصه الزوجين الا كدبوا على روح الله وكان مصيرهم الموت
وفكرتينى بالمراءه التى اعطت كل ما لها رغم انها كانت فقيره ولكنها اعطت من اعوازها
فنحن الان نعطى من مال الذى يعيطنا الله للفقراء والمحتاجين
ودة ربنا بيفرحه لانه قال
المعطى بسخاء يحبه الرب
ربنا يباركك بجد​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 أبريل 2010)

موضوع رااااااااائع يا النهيسى 
شكرا على الموضوع 
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## M a K a R i O u S (7 أبريل 2010)

*شكرا لكم على هذا الموضوع*

*ولى عودة لبعض التطبيق العملى على هذا الموضوع*


----------



## mera22 (8 أبريل 2010)

ميرسي كتيررررررر


----------



## النهيسى (8 أبريل 2010)

mera22 قال:


> ميرسي كتيررررررر


*

شكرا جداااا


للمرور

الرااائع


سلام الرب يسوع

​*


----------



## النهيسى (8 أبريل 2010)

candy shop قال:


> *تأمل رااااااااااااائع يا نهيسى*
> 
> *شكرااااااا ليك *
> 
> *ربنا يباركك*​


*

شكرا جداااا


للمرور

الرااائع


سلام الرب يسوع

​*


----------



## النهيسى (8 أبريل 2010)

كليمو قال:


> تأمل رائع جداااا اخي الحبيب
> 
> شكرااااا جزيلا
> 
> ربنا يبارك مجهودك


*

شكرا جداااا


للمرور

الرااائع


سلام الرب يسوع

​*


----------



## النهيسى (8 أبريل 2010)

happy angel قال:


> *هاتوا جميع العشور ... وجربوني بهذا قال رب الجنود ان كنت لا افتح لكم كوى السماوات و افيض عليكم بركة حتى لا توسع ( ملا 3 : 10 ) "
> 
> ومع انه مكتوب " لا تجرب إلهك (تث 16:6 و مت 7:4 ) " لكن الله يقول فى هذا الموضوع " جربونى " وهل بعد هذا نشك فى أمانة الله !!!
> 
> ...


*

شكرا جداااا


للمرور

الرااائع


سلام الرب يسوع

​*


----------



## النهيسى (8 أبريل 2010)

كيريا قال:


> *فكرتينى بقصه الزوجين الا كدبوا على روح الله وكان مصيرهم الموت
> وفكرتينى بالمراءه التى اعطت كل ما لها رغم انها كانت فقيره ولكنها اعطت من اعوازها
> فنحن الان نعطى من مال الذى يعيطنا الله للفقراء والمحتاجين
> ودة ربنا بيفرحه لانه قال
> ...


*

شكرا جداااا


للمرور

الرااائع


سلام الرب يسوع

​*


----------



## النهيسى (8 أبريل 2010)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع رااااااااائع يا النهيسى
> شكرا على الموضوع
> ربنا يباركك​


*

شكرا جداااا


للمرور

الرااائع


سلام الرب يسوع

​*


----------



## النهيسى (8 أبريل 2010)

emad ma قال:


> *شكرا لكم على هذا الموضوع*
> 
> *ولى عودة لبعض التطبيق العملى على هذا الموضوع*


*

شكرا جداااا


للمرور

الرااائع


سلام الرب يسوع

​*


----------

